

Testing Logstash Configs with Rspec - mooreds
http://johan.org.uk/sysadmin/blog/2013/01/25/testing-logstash-configs-with-rspec/

======
kmf
I was curious about the `insist { foo }` syntax – looks like it's coming from
this:

[https://github.com/jordansissel/ruby-
insist](https://github.com/jordansissel/ruby-insist)

Any reason why you're using that over the standard `expect` syntax?

~~~
pereurbon
The insist method is an old way of testing logstash introduced by Jordan
Sissel, one of the creators of the project. However since a few weeks we're
moving forward in favor of using the good and great rspec3 syntax ;-)

Disclaimer: I'm a LS core developer, and initiated all the rspec improvement
stuff :-)

